# no smoking policy



## IPLOWSNO (Oct 11, 2008)

hey guys,

If you have a no smoking policy, at what point do you mention it to your employee.

Would it be in the original ad you ran?

Maybe during the interview process?

Or two weeks later after ya have them fill out theyre paperwork???

and say you are a smoker and find out 2 weeks later how would you handle it?????


----------



## STIHL GUY (Sep 22, 2009)

im not a smoker but if i was i might be angry to not find out untill 2 weeks into my job


----------



## JohnRoscoe (Sep 27, 2010)

Sorry, but it's 2011, if you're a smoker and expect to be able to smoke on the job, you're wrong. Jobs are few and far between where you can light up in the company facilities or vehicles.


----------



## exmark1 (Nov 30, 2005)

I tell them at the time I offer them a job, if they aren't ok with it they can walk right then and there.


----------



## Matson Snow (Oct 3, 2009)

IPLOWSNO;1212184 said:


> hey guys,
> 
> If you have a no smoking policy, at what point do you mention it to your employee.
> 
> ...


There is a Very large Concrete Paving company in this area......In their ads for Employment...It states it is a Non-Smoking company and Smokers need Not apply...

Be up front with potential employees......State to them what your policy is and what is expected.....


----------



## snocrete (Feb 28, 2009)

Fortunately most of my help dosent smoke. Couple do, but its not like they are a furnace face (1 right after the other). So smoking while at work really isnt ever an issue. The ones that do are considerate and check with me if its ok....all depends where we are working at what we're doing.

I try not to get too worked up over cigs......But I wouldnt want you smoking in my loader either.


----------



## NicholasMWhite (Oct 5, 2008)

Matson Snow;1212218 said:


> There is a Very large Concrete Paving company in this area......In their ads for Employment...It states it is a Non-Smoking company and Smokers need Not apply...
> 
> Be up front with potential employees......State to them what your policy is and what is expected.....


That right there is playing with fire. That's discrimination. You can say that it is a smoke free workplace. And there is no smoking on the job. But to say that you don't hire smokers is asking for a lawsuit.


----------



## JohnRoscoe (Sep 27, 2010)

NicholasMWhite;1212227 said:


> That right there is playing with fire. That's discrimination. You can say that it is a smoke free workplace. And there is no smoking on the job. But to say that you don't hire smokers is asking for a lawsuit.


The Scotts Co. here in town went non-smoking a few years ago. No new hires can smoke. Current employees that smoked before the ban had to take classes, got free gum, etc.

Someday my kids will wonder why anyone ever smoked.


----------



## KM81 (Dec 18, 2010)

First off: I am a smoker. BUT I don't smoke in my truck (well I try not to anyways haha) or my house and I would expect the same of my employees. What they do in their truck/on their time is their business. You have every right to tell them if your not ok with it on your time. But if you try and tell them that they cant smoke at all (at home, in their car) then your asking for a discrimination law suit.


----------



## Mackman (Nov 3, 2009)

IPLOWSNO;1212184 said:



> hey guys,
> 
> If you have a no smoking policy, at what point do you mention it to your employee.
> 
> ...


What no you mean by the no smoking policy?? Like just in the equipment or no smoking at all.??


----------



## simoncx (Dec 3, 2007)

You guys can say dicrimination all you want but google it and you will find alot of big companies do it and keep doing it, mostly because they get hit with higher insurance costs. http://articles.moneycentral.msn.com/Insurance/InsureYourHealth/HighCostOfSmoking.aspx


----------



## sweetk30 (Sep 3, 2006)

orignal poster

it dont matter for you. you live in new york state. the law says no smoking in the work place. your covered by the state.

here ya go right off new york state health web site. read definitions #5 at the end ( COMPANY VEHICLES )

http://www.health.state.ny.us/regulations/public_health_law/section/1399/

i dont mind smokers if thay do 3 things for the rest of us non smokers.

#1 keep a eye on the direction of the smoke to NOT blow back at us. ( outside smokin and it blows inside )

#2 pick up your butt's . nothin worse than a fu*kin lazy a$$

#3 dont take 40 million smoke brakes threw out the day and expect us non smokers to be your friend.


----------



## dforbes (Jan 14, 2005)

NicholasMWhite;1212227 said:


> That right there is playing with fire. That's discrimination. You can say that it is a smoke free workplace. And there is no smoking on the job. But to say that you don't hire smokers is asking for a lawsuit.


I would have to respectfully disagree with you on this one. You are free to run your business the way you want to with a few exceptions. Discrimination due to sex, age, color, religion are illegal. Discrimination due to smoking is not. There was a case a few years back where a guy gave his employees a year to get down to a healthy weight or they were fired. He paid for gym memberships for everyone. He was sued. He said that because they unhealthy his insurance premiums were much higher. He won.


----------



## kashman (Jan 13, 2004)

Well I smoke so you can smoke all you fell like in and out of my truck


----------



## Dr Who (Dec 16, 2010)

NicholasMWhite;1212227 said:


> That right there is playing with fire. That's discrimination. You can say that it is a smoke free workplace. And there is no smoking on the job. But to say that you don't hire smokers is asking for a lawsuit.


Yep...Lawyers would have a field trip with this, and the employer would be up the creek with out a paddle!


----------



## Dr Who (Dec 16, 2010)

JohnRoscoe;1212230 said:


> The Scotts Co. here in town went non-smoking a few years ago. No new hires can smoke. Current employees that smoked before the ban had to take classes, got free gum, etc.
> 
> Someday my kids will wonder why anyone ever smoked.


Don't matter what they do, its is still illegal to not hire someone cause they smoke.
Its about the same as not hiring someone due to there religion,color or if they eat meat or not. It has nothing to do with there work skills or work ethic.

now excluding if the job they are applying for is a fire hazard, then smoking would be a safety issue, then yes you could not hire someone casue they smoke. But other then that, its plain ol discrimination.


----------



## NPMinc (Nov 29, 2010)

I could give a damn if my employees smoke or not, as long as the work is getting done! If I repeatedly see ya just standing there smoking you will be told, but if the shovels moving etc, who cares. That being said I ask that they don't discard butts etc on a customers property, dont stand by the entrance and smoke if the business is open etc and don't leave them in my trucks. I also would never tell a sub that they couldn't smoke in their own vehicle while plowing, unless it was a site requirement such as a hospital grounds. What the hell ever happened to individual rights in this country?


----------



## Dr Who (Dec 16, 2010)

dforbes;1212341 said:


> I would have to respectfully disagree with you on this one. You are free to run your business the way you want to with a few exceptions. Discrimination due to sex, age, color, religion are illegal. Discrimination due to smoking is not. There was a case a few years back where a guy gave his employees a year to get down to a healthy weight or they were fired. He paid for gym memberships for everyone. He was sued. He said that because they unhealthy his insurance premiums were much higher. He won.


What? that is hard to believe. Fire someone cause they are fat? I have a hard time believing that you can fire someone or not hire some one due to smoking or them being fat, unless it impedes there work or makes them a hazard..
Well, I guess people that smoke need to start a religion that centers around smoking, then they are good to go 

I was on a project years ago, we had local labor do the crappy work, like push wheel barrels. Had a local guy apply, his job was to push wheel barrels around, he had one arm, but the company had to hire him anyway. They would had got sued for discrimination, but the guy could not do his job, ever tried to push a wheel barrel full of dirt with one had?
he just stood around and collected a check, and this is a company that gets OSHA called on them about every other project, but they still hired him.

I think that it all depends on who has the better lawyer.....


----------



## PlatinumService (Jan 28, 2010)

i tell them right in the interview that there is no smoking on site.

customers really appreciate the fact we dont leave cigarette butts around or down the street from the wind blowing them around.

its not discrimination.. its a health and safety violation.

if i hired a guy without an arm to push wheel *BARROW'S* and didnt know.. im pretty sure i have a right to fire him because he cant do his job. it would be no different if a fat guy sat down every 30 secs because he was out of shape. if you dont do the job up to par you get fired.


----------



## Snowguy01 (Jul 23, 2007)

I tell them at the time of the interview here are my rules and policy's I state that we do not smoke on the job or in my trucks I cant stand the smell of smoke in my trucks And I often take my kids and wife with me in my work trucks if they get caught they get a verbal written and they sign it after three times they get let go. every time one gets caught they have to sign a paper stating they got caught. I have only had one person who did not take the job due to him not being able to smoke.


----------



## cutbetterthanyo (Feb 3, 2010)

NPMinc;1212352 said:


> I could give a damn if my employees smoke or not, as long as the work is getting done! If I repeatedly see ya just standing there smoking you will be told, but if the shovels moving etc, who cares. That being said I ask that they don't discard butts etc on a customers property, dont stand by the entrance and smoke if the business is open etc and don't leave them in my trucks. I also would never tell a sub that they couldn't smoke in their own vehicle while plowing, unless it was a site requirement such as a hospital grounds. What the hell ever happened to individual rights in this country?


I agree with you. I don't smoke myself, but why should i care if they do. This country is getting ridiculous, people can't do anything without someone being unhappy about it. I let guys smoke in my trucks all the time. It doesn't stink the truck up, you just need to smoke with the window cracked and give the truck time to air out before closing the windows for the nite.


----------



## Tubby's Snow Plowing (Dec 13, 2009)

Dr Who;1212350 said:


> Don't matter what they do, its is still illegal to not hire someone cause they smoke.


Sorry, smokers are not protected against discrimination in the workplace.

http://www.eeoc.gov/facts/qanda.html



> Its about the same as not hiring someone due to there religion,color or if they eat meat or not.


Race and religion are protected against discrimination. Smoking or diet are not protected.



> It has nothing to do with there work skills or work ethic.


I agree. One argument is regarding breaks. I don't have employees (only hire subs), but if I had employees I wouldn't pay them to smoke. They light up, they're off the clock. With my subs, they aren't employees but I do have rules for them. Do not toss the butts on the ground. Do not smoke when talking to clients.



> But other then that, its plain ol discrimination.


Unfortunately, the law disagrees with your opinion.

Also courts in every state have ruled that a company has a right to protect its image through whom they hire. You will not find 200 pound women with dunlap gut working at Hooters or dancing on a stripper pole. Generally, the front office receptionist will have clean teeth and a well kept grooming routine, not some war pig with three teeth and an eye patch. Many customer service positions require males to be clean shaven because studies have shown bearded men are held by public perception to be secretive or hiding behind something.


----------



## jmbones (Jun 17, 2009)

I work next to a Cigna building. Not only is it a non smoking facility, the employees are not allowed to smoke on the property either. They are all standing outside on the curb smoking. Just like the US Mail, rain, snow, sleet, -10 degrees, you can count on them being outside!!! And the curb isn't just a few steps from the building, it is about 100-150 yards. Some companies go as far as making you quit smoking altogether (even at home) or you will be terminated. See this article: http://www.dailystandard.com/archive/story_single.php?rec_id=12768 That company also only hires non-smokers. According to the article: "Twenty-nine states and the District of Columbia have "smoker protection" laws that prevent companies from creating such policies." However...

"Celina attorney George Moore said Ohio workers who smoke have little if any recourse against employers or their policies. A court battle would be difficult, he added.

"I think it would be an uphill battle," Moore said.

Employers in every U.S. state but Montana are supported by a legal right known as "employment at will," which allows them to hire and fire workers without providing specific reasons, he explained. Moore said companies also are free to change their policies at any time and employees must abide in exchange for employment, unless a prior agreement is made between the parties."


----------



## Neige (Jan 29, 2008)

Our policy is no smoking in buildings, if you want to smoke in the equipment thats your choice, but clean up after yourself. I have 8 guys who smoke, not looking to replace them anytime soon.


----------



## D&E (Nov 7, 2010)

I don't know how you guys can be out for 10,20,30 hours in the truck without having a cigarette. When I'm out for hours and hours at a time Redbull and cigs are the only things that keep me awake. I chief it up all the time in my truck and I've never had a passenger tell me that it smells like smoke. Just keep the window cracked when you're smoking and for a minute or two after your done. 

As for discrimination against smokers, my fiancee is going to school for neurology (go ahead, call me a a golddigger Thumbs Up). Pretty much ALL of the jobs she's looking at after she graduates do nicotine tests before they hire. If you show ANY nicotine in your system, you don't even get considered.

Oh, and don't litter sites with cigarette butts. I tell my summer employees if I see them flick one anywhere on the property, they're going home for the day. If you're in the truck, put it in an empty pop can or something.


----------



## grassmanvt (May 27, 2004)

I have hired smokers in the past (4 to be exact), said don't smoke in the truck, guess what. Said no taking breaks to smoke, guess what. Said no littering on sites while mowing, guess what. So, after those experiences with each of the 4 smokers I had hired, guess what.


----------



## Mackman (Nov 3, 2009)

If i was hiring a guy i would be more worried about if he will show up on time, hard worker etc etc. I mean if he smokes i dont think its the end of the world. I would just hate to let a hard worker go out the door cuz he smokes. I mean after all we are ina blue collar line of work and alot of workin men smoke. Its just how it is. But to each their own.


----------



## OC&D (Dec 2, 2009)

I think I'll go have a smoke. Thumbs Up


----------



## AJ 502 (Dec 31, 2010)

Mackman;1212597 said:


> If i was hiring a guy i would be more worried about if he will show up on time, hard worker etc etc. I mean if he smokes i dont think its the end of the world. I would just hate to let a hard worker go out the door cuz he smokes. I mean after all we are ina blue collar line of work and alot of workin men smoke. Its just how it is. But to each their own.


Good post.

I worked on a windmill farm in Idaho Falls, Idaho, in April and May, June. Over 600 employess and 50 - 70 miles of string roads. No smoking allowed. Except at the head trailer, inside the truck with windows rolled up (no one did that). Alot of chain smoking after work.
Now alot of construction sites in Chicago are non-smoking. Especially at Hostpitals and Schools.
When I salt or plow I have the window down most of the night so it doesnt build up inside the cab anyway. When Im in the Bobcat I open the window. Most of the time I end up burning my glove or scorching my finger because I forget to smoke. So I dont smoke as much.


----------



## Bigscoops (Jan 18, 2011)

I fire em on site. How dare they pollute MY air with their dirty smoke breath. One time i got into my truck after a smoker had been in there. I couldn't even smell the cloud of diesel exhaust that was quickly enveloping my cab as the truck warmed up. Nothing i hate worse than being up at 3am when its 30 below and we have 2 feet of snow, except a frickin smoker. They thought they had it good before, being able to smoke in bars, restaurants, hospitals, schools, court, airplanes, elevators, their own cars, sidewalks, parks, houses, and back yards. we should just ban smoking. its not like people have been doing it for thousands of years or anything. I say we should start legislating all inconvenient, annoying, and bothersome behaviors immediately. I am certain that as our founding fathers sat around in the hot as hell building for months on end as the smoke swirled up from their pipes, cigars, cigarettes, and opium and marijuana pipes they fully intented for you to get your ass canned because you "are a corrupted individual in every sense of the world from the soulless addiction you ignite with your bic to the stench you carry as you hold your head high and pretend to be "one of us" non smokers. you will give me cancer and will most likely go into a nicotine deprived fit of rage and go postal on a bunch of your co workers when they finally make you stand on your head in your underwear while singing cher songs in a special room outside 300 yards away thats kept at 110 degrees just so you can smoke. 

I hope you all fire all of your smokers immediately. and nail biters---my daughter said to fire all of the nail biters
keep the fat people but dont serve food at company get togethers, all fatties love free food
oh yeah and fire that guy that always makes sense even if you dont wanna listen

idiots, all of em


----------



## dforbes (Jan 14, 2005)

Dr Who;1212359 said:


> What? that is hard to believe. Fire someone cause they are fat? I have a hard time believing that you can fire someone or not hire some one due to smoking or them being fat, unless it impedes there work or makes them a hazard..
> Well, I guess people that smoke need to start a religion that centers around smoking, then they are good to go
> 
> I was on a project years ago, we had local labor do the crappy work, like push wheel barrels. Had a local guy apply, his job was to push wheel barrels around, he had one arm, but the company had to hire him anyway. They would had got sued for discrimination, but the guy could not do his job, ever tried to push a wheel barrel full of dirt with one had?
> ...


Google it. You will find days of reading, here is one http://abcnews.go.com/GMA/Weekend/story?id=165073


----------



## Plowtoy (Dec 15, 2001)

This link to a post like this should keep everyone busy for a while, Enjoyussmileyflag

http://www.plowsite.com/showthread.php?t=91429


----------



## AJ 502 (Dec 31, 2010)

Plowtoy;1212815 said:


> This link to a post like this should keep everyone busy for a while, Enjoyussmileyflag
> 
> http://www.plowsite.com/showthread.php?t=91429


Looks like you guys had some good times with that thread. Everyone kind of opened up. I just read the 1st & last page though.


----------



## cold_and_tired (Dec 18, 2008)

If I had a smoking policy, I would tell them at the interview.

I could care less either way. The last thing I want is a pissed off operator to walk off the job because he couldn't smoke while working.


----------



## IPLOWSNO (Oct 11, 2008)

thanks for your thoughts guys, i think ive seen and heard enough to tell me what i have to do.

thanks for your comments


----------



## 496 BB (Feb 11, 2010)

IPLOWSNO;1213184 said:


> thanks for your thoughts guys, i think ive seen and heard enough to tell me what i have to do.
> 
> thanks for your comments


Damnit! I was just about to get fired up and your done with this thread...lol.

Short version is every business can make its own choices on who they hire. PERIOD. I dont care for all the EEO requirements now to be honest. Because of those requirements I always get stuck with Corky at the parts store when Im in a hurry and hes beating on his helmet because I said my information too quickly

On other hand I CAN NOT stand all of the Goddamn smoke haters in the world. Its like we smokers are the scum of the earth because we smoke. STFU already. Just as it was your choice to not smoke it was our choice to smoke. We dont make you non smokers out to be POS's so give us the same respect. If a worker is performing and is a "courteous smoker" and only smoking when a proper break is available then I see no problem. Get over your damn selves. You dont like smoke then jump in a bubble. That diesel exhaust is not doing you any favors either. Neither is that cheeseburger you ate for lunch.

This free country is becoming not so free anymore. People need more sht to do so they dont have so much free time thinking about stupid sht like this. All these damn activist groups are RUINING AMERICA.


----------



## SD-Dave (Dec 13, 2005)

496.......AMEN!!!!!!

Too many busy bodies who want to tell you how to live......tired of it.....run your business as you want smoke drink eat whatever as you wish.....lifes too short regardless


----------



## Mackman (Nov 3, 2009)

Good Post 496Thumbs Up


----------



## cold_and_tired (Dec 18, 2008)

496 BB;1213301 said:


> Damnit! I was just about to get fired up and your done with this thread...lol.
> 
> Short version is every business can make its own choices on who they hire. PERIOD. I dont care for all the EEO requirements now to be honest. Because of those requirements I always get stuck with Corky at the parts store when Im in a hurry and hes beating on his helmet because I said my information too quickly
> 
> ...


I agree 100%. I am a non smoker and was extremely pissed when the state said no more smoking in the bars. To me it was just one more way to control every person in this country. If someone doesn't want to deal with smoke in a bar, then don't go to one!

That law was right along the lines of seatbelt and helmet laws. Let me live my life how I see fit!!

I have been chewing for 12 years and I love it. But, there are times and places when it is inappropriate. Those are the times when I leave the can in the truck just to avoid temptation. Every smoker that i know is the same way. There are always times and places when you just don't light up.


----------



## pvtben121 (Aug 22, 2010)

i was a mechanic in the ARMY and the damn smokers were always taking breaks while all the hard work would come in


----------



## IPLOWSNO (Oct 11, 2008)

496 BB;1213301 said:


> Damnit! I was just about to get fired up and your done with this thread...lol.
> 
> Short version is every business can make its own choices on who they hire. PERIOD. I dont care for all the EEO requirements now to be honest. Because of those requirements I always get stuck with Corky at the parts store when Im in a hurry and hes beating on his helmet because I said my information too quickly
> 
> ...


you said what i was thinking but i would rather have someone in front of me when i finally blew hahaha i get my point across so much better. thanks for your good post


----------



## bub3020 (Feb 25, 2009)

IPLOWSNO;1213812 said:


> you said what i was thinking but i would rather have someone in front of me when i finally blew hahaha i get my point across so much better. thanks for your good post


you 2 said was i was thinking! good job


----------



## bub3020 (Feb 25, 2009)

Bigscoops;1212679 said:


> I fire em on site. How dare they pollute MY air with their dirty smoke breath. One time i got into my truck after a smoker had been in there. I couldn't even smell the cloud of diesel exhaust that was quickly enveloping my cab as the truck warmed up. Nothing i hate worse than being up at 3am when its 30 below and we have 2 feet of snow, except a frickin smoker. They thought they had it good before, being able to smoke in bars, restaurants, hospitals, schools, court, airplanes, elevators, their own cars, sidewalks, parks, houses, and back yards. we should just ban smoking. its not like people have been doing it for thousands of years or anything. I say we should start legislating all inconvenient, annoying, and bothersome behaviors immediately. I am certain that as our founding fathers sat around in the hot as hell building for months on end as the smoke swirled up from their pipes, cigars, cigarettes, and opium and marijuana pipes they fully intented for you to get your ass canned because you "are a corrupted individual in every sense of the world from the soulless addiction you ignite with your bic to the stench you carry as you hold your head high and pretend to be "one of us" non smokers. you will give me cancer and will most likely go into a nicotine deprived fit of rage and go postal on a bunch of your co workers when they finally make you stand on your head in your underwear while singing cher songs in a special room outside 300 yards away thats kept at 110 degrees just so you can smoke.
> 
> I hope you all fire all of your smokers immediately. and nail biters---my daughter said to fire all of the nail biters
> keep the fat people but dont serve food at company get togethers, all fatties love free food
> ...


u seem like a veryunhappy person


----------



## 496 BB (Feb 11, 2010)

bub3020;1213871 said:


> u seem like a veryunhappy person


I think that post was sarcasm. If not I have another post coming.... :laughing:


----------



## twinbrothers (Jan 16, 2009)

Wow the liberals are going to take over, If the goverment found out that most people died laying down we would all be forced to sleep standing up. I smoke and a lot of my guys smoke too, just ask that they dont do it on the front steps of customers buildings, in trucks the trucks or shop, smoke on


----------



## MileHigh (Nov 6, 2007)

I smoke all the time while working...but I can smoke and work at the same time,mowing, plowing, it doesnt matter. As far as workers smoking...It drives me nuts when they take breaks to smoke..I'd rather them light up, and keep working.

Never smoke in front of Clients....But I will not put a cig out, just because I saw clientele walk by.


----------



## Luther (Oct 31, 2007)

Bigscoops;1212679 said:


> I fire em on site. How dare they pollute MY air with their dirty smoke breath.....
> 
> ---my daughter said to fire all of the nail biters
> keep the fat people but dont serve food at company get togethers, all fatties love free food
> ...





bub3020;1213871 said:


> u seem like a veryunhappy person


Yeah ~ he seems to be miserable......


----------



## PowersTree (Jan 9, 2006)

I worked for a guy who tried enforcing a smoking ban. Needless to say, three of us top foremen quit. The smoking ban was rescinded, we returned to work. We were respectful, and didn't smoke in "his" truck. 

Common sense tells me not to smoke in front of customers, don't flick butts on the ground.

That's all I ask of my employees. Not in front of customers, and don't let catch you flicking a butt on the ground.


----------



## IPLOWSNO (Oct 11, 2008)

yea it's a common sense thing and unfortunately it isn't common. 

no one has told me anything at all, they just let me plow and figure it out myself, but i think they have been watching from a distance and see i know what i am doing so they leave me alone.

i just find it funny how they can say no smoking and yet they don't care what kind of shape the equipment you use is in.


----------



## Omran (Oct 10, 2009)

I will tell him F that. LOL
I used to bust tires in Denver, new manager came one day and said no smoking, all of the employess waked out the shop LOL, he run after us and said I ment only where customers are Or in the show room.


----------



## cutbetterthanyo (Feb 3, 2010)

I figuared it out. The Tv just had a add for the EZ smoker. Electric cigs with no odar, make everyone smoke them. They even have a red light on the tip to look real.


----------



## fisher guy (Nov 11, 2008)

i smoke sometimes like a chimmney but i ask first to see if its ok to smoke in the company vehical if not then no big deal i stop and get out of the truck or wait till im shoveling, cleaning wipers etc etc its just a matter of consideration but the second a company says i can not smoke on my own time or not at all then i tell them to screw off and i leave


----------



## IPLOWSNO (Oct 11, 2008)

i seen them fake cigs they cost 75 bucks but its a 3 hour drive to get one, i am just waiting to want to drive the 3 hours 

i have talked to these guys for a few minutes at a time and i never really thought about having to ask.


----------



## Ozone (Dec 5, 2003)

Tubby's Snow Plowing;1212388 said:


> Sorry, smokers are not protected against discrimination in the workplace.
> 
> http://www.eeoc.gov/facts/qanda.html
> 
> ...


Sorry but a Lawyer would be all over your argument. In the link you provided it states discrimination against "stereotypes". If you fired a guy because he smoked at home and not on your job site or vehicles..you would be lawyering up.


----------



## Cassy (Aug 10, 2006)

tell them whenever you want, you're the boss. I would mention it right away. but even if you don't have a no smoking policy on when the guy was hired, there's nothing wrong with saying you've adopted on mid way through their employment.


----------



## Deershack (Feb 19, 2009)

Just a thought or perhaps a question--

If they aey are true employees, you can probably enforce a smoking policy.

But if they are subs or independent contractors, wouldn't you be crossing the line by setting up rules other then what the jobs is and when it needs to be done?


----------



## buckwheat_la (Oct 11, 2009)

Deershack;1215373 said:


> Just a thought or perhaps a question--
> 
> If they aey are true employees, you can probably enforce a smoking policy.
> 
> But if they are subs or independent contractors, wouldn't you be crossing the line by setting up rules other then what the jobs is and when it needs to be done?


U can still require a sub contractor to follow YOUR company policies while at/on your job sites doing work for you.


----------



## ScnicExcellence (Jun 9, 2008)

Here in ontario you can be fined for smoking in any enclosed company workplace whether a vehicle or building. you are allowed to smoke outside, but have to be a certain distance away from any enclosed work place as well. I think they can have a fine of up to 50 000 for the company owners and up to 10 000 for the employee. granted i haven't heard anybody get this but they are allowed to enforce up to that high.

I enforce the stop ******* smoking around me policy because i hate the stench it gives off, and makes my employees and me smell like ass around the customers. It is all about image. If you want to smoke go down the street on your lunch period and have a smoke, no smoking close enough for me to smell it.

i tel everybody this right away, sometimes i get the odd person asking but i still tell them to go on break time to have a smoke off the customers property or away from any company vehicle or building.


----------



## CHCSnowman (Nov 11, 2006)

ScnicExcellence;1216420 said:


> Here in ontario you can be fined for smoking in any enclosed company workplace whether a vehicle or building. you are allowed to smoke outside, but have to be a certain distance away from any enclosed work place as well. I think they can have a fine of up to 50 000 for the company owners and up to 10 000 for the employee. granted i haven't heard anybody get this but they are allowed to enforce up to that high.
> 
> I enforce the stop ******* smoking around me policy because i hate the stench it gives off, and makes my employees and me smell like ass around the customers. It is all about image. If you want to smoke go down the street on your lunch period and have a smoke, no smoking close enough for me to smell it.
> 
> i tel everybody this right away, sometimes i get the odd person asking but i still tell them to go on break time to have a smoke off the customers property or away from any company vehicle or building.


I think you talk out your ass........What do you do when the customer walks up with a fatty burning? Do you tell them they are being fkn disrespectful and smell like ass...?!?! Or do you tell them you can't work for them since they smoke?

What I really hate is drinkers........who smell like ass and kill innocent kids.


----------



## ScnicExcellence (Jun 9, 2008)

How am i talking out my ass. Explain?

I told how it is with me and my company, i don't like smoking, if a customer comes up smoking a cigarette i stand there for as long as i need to then if i cannot stand it anymore i just act as if i got to go to the store or something so i don't have to be beside it. Your not that smart if you think what i said i direct towards my customers. I just don't like smoking and don't like having my employees smell of smoke, if they ever came to work smelling like liquor then i would tell them to go home and they are not wanted to work if they ever show up like that again. 

Smoking is serious matter with me, i don't like it and i don't want it around me or my job sites. If you don't believe me about the smoking policy for workplaces in ontario, use your fingers for something other than telling me i am talking out my ass and search it up on google. use common sense why would i ever turn on a customer for smoking around me. they are paying, if i don't like the smoke i will simply and politely ask if they could please stand away from were me and my crew are working. I am sure they can get along with that.


----------



## ScnicExcellence (Jun 9, 2008)

Also anybody that smokes that can't get along with a policy of no smoking on job sites or in workplaces including vehicles, simply put they can get another job. If you are the boss and don't want it , then your rules are what goes. You don't want them to smoke you have to tell them this right away. 

I just ask my employees not to do it around me in my vehicles or on my job sites, if they insist then let them walk down the street for a smoke, or don't. It is up to you, you are the one who pays the payroll.

An example of employees that don't listen,

A while back before i went out on my own, i was working with my dads company doing demolition on a irving tank site. tearing down an old office building. Plain put there was no smoking on the property anywhere punishable by law. Some of my dads employees that smoke were warned they will be sent home if caught smoking, they did anyways and got caught everyone who was caught was sent home for the rest of the day and the next day unpaid. if they were caught again nobody was, they would've been fired on spot.


----------



## CHCSnowman (Nov 11, 2006)

ScnicExcellence;1216615 said:


> How am i talking out my ass. Explain?
> 
> I told how it is with me and my company, i don't like smoking, if a customer comes up smoking a cigarette i stand there for as long as i need to then if i cannot stand it anymore i just act as if i got to go to the store or something so i don't have to be beside it. Your not that smart if you think what i said i direct towards my customers. I just don't like smoking and don't like having my employees smell of smoke, if they ever came to work smelling like liquor then i would tell them to go home and they are not wanted to work if they ever show up like that again.
> 
> Smoking is serious matter with me, i don't like it and i don't want it around me or my job sites. If you don't believe me about the smoking policy for workplaces in ontario, use your fingers for something other than telling me i am talking out my ass and search it up on google. use common sense why would i ever turn on a customer for smoking around me. they are paying, if i don't like the smoke i will simply and politely ask if they could please stand away from were me and my crew are working. I am sure they can get along with that.


I think you just proved to me you were talking out your ass. My entire point was I bet you didn't talk to your customers and tell them they smelled like ass. I know if you told me I smelled like ass, customer or employee.......you would get to prove your courage. You may talk down to your employees.......but you try talking to people like that, you just may get your ass kicked.


----------



## IPLOWSNO (Oct 11, 2008)

ScnicExcellence;1216621 said:


> Also anybody that smokes that can't get along with a policy of no smoking on job sites or in workplaces including vehicles, simply put they can get another job. If you are the boss and don't want it , then your rules are what goes. You don't want them to smoke you have to tell them this right away.
> 
> I just ask my employees not to do it around me in my vehicles or on my job sites, if they insist then let them walk down the street for a smoke, or don't. It is up to you, you are the one who pays the payroll.
> 
> ...


please postup a video of yourself i want to see what kind of badass we are really hearing from.

this could really be funny , but it would be to easy for you to pay an actor lmao:laughing::laughing:


----------



## ScnicExcellence (Jun 9, 2008)

There is something seriously wrong with you guys. All i said was basicaly i do'nt like it, I got caught up in the moment. There is no reason for the way you are reacting, Yes i guess i went a little overboard on how i explained myself. 

I am not talking out my ass, Nobody would talk to customers that way, you are an idiot for thinking someone would. I don't think i am a badass, i just know what i don't want around my company. Smoking is one of them.

May get my ass kicked i guess so, when you are in a world of inconsiderate little bastards (i may not be the biggest guy, but i sure would love to see someone try to kick my ass for telling them not to smoke around me.). I highly doubt i will get into any kind of pissing match with anybody because me the person that is paying them tells them they cannot smoke on my jobsites or in my vehicles. If someone can't hold off smoking for the day during work then they got serious issues and should have that checked out.

My guess is you are a smoker that doesn't like that people are allowed to tell you that you cannot smoke at certain places or times, you think because you smoke that everybody should accept it. You should have a smoke to CALM YOUR NERVES.


----------



## IPLOWSNO (Oct 11, 2008)

i guess it is the way you non smokers think your above everyone else,and the way you say you TELL everyone the way it is, 

your right i have no respect for authority, who is ANYONE to tell other people what they can or cannot do. to me your a bunch of sheep if ya don't resist,

just because they say do this , you are one not to question them, well i am sure thats how the jews were so easy to board a train, just because they were told too, sorry to say but i would of been killed the second they came thru my door, but i would of left bodies in my wake.

if thats your policy then so be it tell the people upfront, i myself would walk right then and there. 

i just would find it funny to see 1/2 the guys who think because they say something they should be feared. i just wanted to see the size of these supposed badasses that command to be bowed down too. that could be an interesting thread haha.


----------



## ScnicExcellence (Jun 9, 2008)

IPLOWSNO;1217142 said:


> i guess it is the way you non smokers think your above everyone else,and the way you say you TELL everyone the way it is,
> 
> Your an idiot for thinking that we think we are above you because we don't smoke, I think that i am above an employee because i pay their wages and that i am their boss not vice versa. if they don't do what i say simply i would replace them.
> 
> ...


You must be an employee. Only an employee would ever think this way. You must understand that the owners look at things differently than a worker does in most cases, but not all cases. When you come to work for me you go by my rules and the labor boards rules. if you don't like that i am sure that i could just go through the list of resumes that are sitting there and someone that wants a job would be happy enough to take a job and follow the rules.

Just because you don't like the rules that the laws have in place doesn't mean you shouldn't follow them, rules are in place for a reason.


----------



## D&E (Nov 7, 2010)

I smoked a whole pack last night while I was plowing :bluebounc


----------



## snowplowchick (Feb 22, 2008)

Smokers smell like ass, that is the disgusting truth.

In our country, smokers can be fired for smoking in a daycab for example, or a work pickup truck. It is a violation of labour laws in Canada. I think employers would be liable if they let someone smoke in a work vehicle and another employee took offense to it.

It is about time.

It is also against the law to smoke anything with a minor under the age of 16 in the vehicle.

Second and third-hand smoke causes cancer. What gives you smokers the right to harm innocent children and bystanders? Vehicles that are smoked in off-gas the toxic chemicals to anyone who rides in them after.


----------



## Mackman (Nov 3, 2009)

snowplowchick;1217255 said:


> It is also against the law to smoke anything with a minor under the age of 16 in the vehicle.
> 
> Second and third-hand smoke causes cancer. What gives you smokers the right to harm innocent children and bystanders? Vehicles that are smoked in off-gas the toxic chemicals to anyone who rides in them after.


LOL this is too funny. Im happy i live in the good old USA. Yea i know so many people that got cancer form 2nd hand smoke riding in the car. LMAO.


----------



## kashman (Jan 13, 2004)

snowplowchick;1217255 said:


> Smokers smell like ass, that is the disgusting truth.
> 
> In our country, smokers can be fired for smoking in a daycab for example, or a work pickup truck. It is a violation of labour laws in Canada. I think employers would be liable if they let someone smoke in a work vehicle and another employee took offense to it.
> 
> ...


thats y im the smart 1 i have a filter


----------



## capitalsnow (Mar 14, 2010)

snowplowchick;1217255 said:


> Smokers smell like ass, that is the disgusting truth.
> 
> In our country, smokers can be fired for smoking in a daycab for example, or a work pickup truck. It is a violation of labour laws in Canada. I think employers would be liable if they let someone smoke in a work vehicle and another employee took offense to it.
> 
> ...


What gives you plow drivers the right to emit toxic fumes into our presious atmosphere, with all your trucks and tractors running all day and night long.Have you ever read the MSDS on gas/diesel, not that much better then smoking. We have a smoking policy but im pretty sure if you check out our 50 tractors aleast 48 of them will have cigarette butts in them.


----------



## YardMedic (Nov 29, 2006)

capitalsnow;1217282 said:


> We have a smoking policy but im pretty sure if you check out our 50 tractors aleast 48 of them will have cigarette butts in them.


Good grasp on the employees there, huh? What other rules or laws are they not observing?


----------



## capitalsnow (Mar 14, 2010)

hahaha, if they wanna smoke let em, rather them smoking and being productive, then on the side of the road every 20mins.


----------



## snowplowchick (Feb 22, 2008)

capitalsnow;1217282 said:


> im pretty sure if you check out our 50 tractors aleast 48 of them will have cigarette butts in them.


Wow. 50 tractors, eh? That's a lot of butts.


----------



## capitalsnow (Mar 14, 2010)

Yes there are laws about smoking in ontario. but lets be real here, how many companies actually follow them to a T, how about all the city workers lighting up in there machines, or how about that cop parked in the back of that lot late night having a quick puff or that school janitor having a smoke on the roof of the school. IMO what it all comes down is respect of others, if somone doesnt smoke and doesnt want it around them then show some respect and dont smoke. I for one always ask people if its alright if I smoke, even when they are a passenger in my own personal truck.


----------



## ScnicExcellence (Jun 9, 2008)

capitalsnow;1217301 said:


> hahaha, if they wanna smoke let em, rather them smoking and being productive, then on the side of the road every 20mins.


That is just stupid on your part, wait until they all get pulled over and get fines that you have to pay for, you won't be so quick to let them do it anymore,

You are only required to give them 2 breaks anyways, tell them if they want to smoke they have to wait until their break.

I hope one day someone gets the fine maximum then some people might actually pay attention to it. 10 grand for employee and 50 grand for company owner. as well as 10 grand for the employees direct supervisor. (so for those of you who say you run a company, but dont care about this rule (because you don't own you just are a worker) then you still get fined, for being the direct supervisor.) a 50 000 fine won't let you have any job within your region anymore for snow clearing i tell you that. Once word gets around that you didn't listen to the law and ended up getting that fine for yourself and supervisor as well as the company, then you my friend will never get another job in snow clearing for someone else again.


----------



## ScnicExcellence (Jun 9, 2008)

capitalsnow;1217341 said:


> Yes there are laws about smoking in ontario. but lets be real here, how many companies actually follow them to a T, how about all the city workers lighting up in there machines, or how about that cop parked in the back of that lot late night having a quick puff or that school janitor having a smoke on the roof of the school. IMO what it all comes down is respect of others, if somone doesnt smoke and doesnt want it around them then show some respect and dont smoke. I for one always ask people if its alright if I smoke, even when they are a passenger in my own personal truck.


this is very respectful i must give you some respect for that.

Laws are laws if your employee gets pulled over for smoking in a company vehicle and you get the fine what are you going to do about it?

Ok so the laws say you cannot speed but you say to your employees go ahead i don't care, then bam they get caught doing 50 over impound your truck and your insurance skyrockets, then what you going to do?


----------



## D&E (Nov 7, 2010)

ScnicExcellence;1217344 said:


> That is just stupid on your part, wait until they all get pulled over and get fines that you have to pay for, you won't be so quick to let them do it anymore,
> 
> You are only required to give them 2 breaks anyways, tell them if they want to smoke they have to wait until their break.
> 
> I hope one day someone gets the fine maximum then some people might actually pay attention to it. 10 grand for employee and 50 grand for company owner. as well as 10 grand for the employees direct supervisor. (so for those of you who say you run a company, but dont care about this rule (because you don't own you just are a worker) then you still get fined, for being the direct supervisor.) a 50 000 fine won't let you have any job within your region anymore for snow clearing i tell you that. Once word gets around that you didn't listen to the law and ended up getting that fine for yourself and supervisor as well as the company, then you my friend will never get another job in snow clearing for someone else again.


I'm sorry, but that's a complete load of BS. Absolutely ridiculous. Why would you wish that on somebody?

I mean, really, wtf? $50,000 for smoking a G.D. cigarette!!?!? If somebody smoking a cigarette near you (not just you, Scnic) is that big of a problem, then you really need to re-evaluate your priorities.


----------



## CHCSnowman (Nov 11, 2006)

snowplowchick;1217255 said:


> Smokers smell like ass, that is the disgusting truth.
> 
> In our country, smokers can be fired for smoking in a daycab for example, or a work pickup truck. It is a violation of labour laws in Canada. I think employers would be liable if they let someone smoke in a work vehicle and another employee took offense to it.
> 
> ...


Yeah, In your country you can die waiting to see a doctor/specialist.....and from the sound of you people, it is also acceptable to be disrespectful to others. That is why the USA didn't take Canada when we was whipping all the others........bunch of whiners.

How does your country treat drunk drivers who kill innocent kids? Is it as bad as smoking in the car with them? LOL Who rules your land anyway?


----------



## CHCSnowman (Nov 11, 2006)

D&E;1217353 said:


> I'm sorry, but that's a complete load of BS. Absolutely ridiculous. Why would you wish that on somebody?


Because they are a bunch of puppets......let me ask the Queen.....it is what it is.....LOL


----------



## D&E (Nov 7, 2010)

snowplowchick;1217255 said:


> Second and *third-hand smoke* causes cancer.


Wow now there's something called third hand smoke? I'm gonna have to Google that crock of [email protected] Should be an entertaining read.


----------



## snowplowchick (Feb 22, 2008)

D&E;1217366 said:
 

> Wow now there's something called third hand smoke? I'm gonna have to Google that crock of [email protected] Should be an entertaining read.


Enlighten yourself.


----------



## capitalsnow (Mar 14, 2010)

ScnicExcellence;1217344 said:


> That is just stupid on your part, wait until they all get pulled over and get fines that you have to pay for, you won't be so quick to let them do it anymore,
> 
> You are only required to give them 2 breaks anyways, tell them if they want to smoke they have to wait until their break.
> 
> I hope one day someone gets the fine maximum then some people might actually pay attention to it. 10 grand for employee and 50 grand for company owner. as well as 10 grand for the employees direct supervisor. (so for those of you who say you run a company, but dont care about this rule (because you don't own you just are a worker) then you still get fined, for being the direct supervisor.) a 50 000 fine won't let you have any job within your region anymore for snow clearing i tell you that. Once word gets around that you didn't listen to the law and ended up getting that fine for yourself and supervisor as well as the company, then you my friend will never get another job in snow clearing for someone else again.


How about that 18yr old kid that got pulled over for smoking with somone under 16, but well the cop was writing the ticket, the passenger got out and lite a smoke, the law doesnt make sense as it is legal to smoke when 16. And to reference the 2 breaks in a 8 hour shift. how many have plowed for 18hrs or longer......Now your driving well impaired sleep-deprived person behind the wheel of a vehicle or in the cockpit of an airplane is just a dangerous as a drunk drive"(NTSB). , now your breaking the law aswell, and what happens when you fall asleep and plow into a car filled with kids. I wish people would stop acting like they never do anything wrong. And some people have to get off there high horse. We plow snow here people its not rocket science it doesnt make us better then anyone else. For those who dont know how to call a spade a spade, go become a doctor so in twenty years you can treat me for lung cancer and say "i told you so"


----------



## ScnicExcellence (Jun 9, 2008)

CHCSnowman;1217354 said:


> Yeah, In your country you can die waiting to see a doctor/specialist.....and from the sound of you people, it is also acceptable to be disrespectful to others. That is why the USA didn't take Canada when we was whipping all the others........bunch of whiners.
> 
> How does your country treat drunk drivers who kill innocent kids? Is it as bad as smoking in the car with them? LOL Who rules your land anyway?


You my friend are a moron. I edited this because i agree it was uncalled for what i wrote and disrespectful to some


----------



## CHCSnowman (Nov 11, 2006)

I wonder how many Canadians don't register their guns with the queen? Do they get a $50,000 fine........and is that USD or Queens money?!?!


----------



## CHCSnowman (Nov 11, 2006)

ScnicExcellence;1217412 said:


> You my friend are a fcking tard.


That is not being very respectful of others........we do have some people on this board with mental problems :laughing:
Did you ask for permission to post?


----------



## ScnicExcellence (Jun 9, 2008)

CHCSnowman;1217354 said:


> Yeah, In your country you can die waiting to see a doctor/specialist.....and from the sound of you people, it is also acceptable to be disrespectful to others. That is why the USA didn't take Canada when we was whipping all the others........bunch of whiners.
> 
> How does your country treat drunk drivers who kill innocent kids? Is it as bad as smoking in the car with them? LOL Who rules your land anyway?


When have you ever heard of someone dieing while waiting to see a doctor here? You can walk into any hospital here give them your name and away you go. You are treated. our health care system is free, only thing we pay for is prescription drugs and if you cannot afford that welfare will pay it.

You need to do some research before talking about this kind of thing.

The only reason why you didn't take us. LAUGH MY ASS OFF, you need to do some actual history reading. Learn something other than the USA history.

Disrespectful to others CANADA oh come on now you are just being absolutely ridiculous.

Watch some videos on the comparisons between Canada and the USA for how rude people are. I even remember watching a video of someone from the USA saying that Canadians are much nicer. Not saying all of USA is rude but compared to Canada you are a bit more rude than we are.


----------



## ScnicExcellence (Jun 9, 2008)

Here a good joke for you, The states economy flopped and are not able to recover by yourself, Canada's economy is helping the states recover, We must be doing something right or else we would be as bad of as you are. lmao


----------



## capitalsnow (Mar 14, 2010)

Somebody close this thread already. Lets not start a flame war with our friends to the south. ussmileyflagtymusicThumbs Up and ironically enough on discovery channel right now mythbusters is doing piece on driving well tired.


----------



## ScnicExcellence (Jun 9, 2008)

capitalsnow;1217438 said:


> Somebody close this thread already. Lets not start a flame war with our friends to the south. ussmileyflagtymusicThumbs Up and ironically enough on discovery channel right now mythbusters is doing piece on driving well tired.


I agree close this thread no need to prove them wrong everytime.


----------



## 496 BB (Feb 11, 2010)

Haha third hand smoke! This must be when three people are around one smoker and the second one inhales the smokers smoke and exhales and the third person inhales the second persons second hand smoke making it third hand smoke. Cool. Bet that was off the global warming website too.

Man this thread is like a Liberal congregation. I fart sometimes. Should I just hold it in? It MAY be harmful to babies whos lungs arent fully developed or to people with allergies. Just today I put a foam filter over my exhaust pipe because someone said they were not comfortable smelling my fumes. I really hope it helps. I also just got back from hiding in a forest (after I scanned it for hidden cameras) and smoking a cigarette. I was instructed by a person on the way back that I smell like ass and I proceeded to change my clothes. Good thing cause I hate smelling like ass.

And Sonic...One reason why your so called economy is so "good" is because you guys are not in a war. Main reason is our POS Congress and POTUS. Great allies. Im not getting into a political discussion as this isnt the place to do so. Just thought Id point it out. Maybe this helps.....

American Soldier










Canadian Soldier


----------



## ScnicExcellence (Jun 9, 2008)

Those are mounties you moron, the soldiers are completely different. shows just how arrogant you are. we are in the same battles you are, read the actual news reports not just the USA reports, This just shows how one sided The USA news lines are.


----------



## ScnicExcellence (Jun 9, 2008)

here you go terd.









http://www.cbc.ca/canada/story/2009/02/10/f-afghanistan.html


----------



## ScnicExcellence (Jun 9, 2008)

a picture of Canadian soldiers bringing home our own soldiers that died in a war helping The USA. the USA should be great full that Canada does what we do for the USA


----------



## ScnicExcellence (Jun 9, 2008)

Canada has spent 18 billion approx on the war helping the USA then helping Afghan rebuild. Do not down talk to Canadians as we are helping you more than you think we are.


----------



## Omran (Oct 10, 2009)

ScnicExcellence;1216420 said:


> Here in ontario you can be fined for smoking in any enclosed company workplace whether a vehicle or building. you are allowed to smoke outside, but have to be a certain distance away from any enclosed work place as well. I think they can have a fine of up to 50 000 for the company owners and up to 10 000 for the employee. granted i haven't heard anybody get this but they are allowed to enforce up to that high.
> 
> I enforce the stop ******* smoking around me policy because i hate the stench it gives off, and makes my employees and me smell like ass around the customers. It is all about image. If you want to smoke go down the street on your lunch period and have a smoke, no smoking close enough for me to smell it.
> 
> i tel everybody this right away, sometimes i get the odd person asking but i still tell them to go on break time to have a smoke off the customers property or away from any company vehicle or building.


That why you are in F###en Canada Dude, thanks God you have nothing to do with me. ussmileyflag


----------



## Charles (Dec 21, 1999)

Ok about as far as we can go with this thread. Closed


----------

